# v9 official annoucement?



## panyan (Dec 24, 2009)

*please delete*

please delete


----------



## Logan (Dec 24, 2009)

link doesn't work.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Dec 24, 2009)

:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp
dead link.


----------



## panyan (Dec 24, 2009)

Logan said:


> link doesn't work.





iasimp1997 said:


> :fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp
> dead link.



calm yourself, there is an image right now!


----------



## Logan (Dec 24, 2009)

panyan said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > link doesn't work.
> ...



because I was obviously screaming at you. 

OT: That doesn't prove anything. He changed the homepage a bit. "OMG THE 11X11 IS COMING OUT TODAY TOO!!!11!".


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Dec 24, 2009)

More likely the v-8 release, methinks.


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 24, 2009)

iasimp1997 said:


> :fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp
> dead link.



So unnecessary.
But wow, I would have never noticed that, that's an interesting website.


----------



## panyan (Dec 24, 2009)

Logan said:


> OT: That doesn't prove anything. He changed the homepage a bit. "OMG THE 11X11 IS COMING OUT TODAY TOO!!!11!".



im not trying to prove anything, read the topic: "v9 official announcement*?*" 

im trying to get your opinion, not prove that they are releasing anything


----------



## anythingtwisty (Dec 24, 2009)

Hmmmm. Intriguing.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 24, 2009)

the v9 will be released in about a year, or thats the goal they set.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Dec 24, 2009)

Then why the random changes to the home page? And will that be the next cube they plan to release?


----------



## xbrandationx (Dec 24, 2009)

that just means that they patented the v9 already


----------



## Mastersonian (Dec 24, 2009)

xbrandationx said:


> that just means that they patented the v9 already



:fp The cubes have been patented for years.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 24, 2009)

OMG they fixed a typo and added a few TMs and somewhat closed a hole all in an already existing text this is no doubt an important "official announcement" OMFG!!1~11!!1woot


----------



## PEZenfuego (Dec 24, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> OMG they fixed a typo and added a few TMs and somewhat closed a hole all in an already existing text this is no doubt an important "official announcement" OMFG!!1~11!!1woot



Haha, that's one way to express your feelings on the matter.


----------



## Dene (Dec 24, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> OMG they fixed a typo and added a few TMs and somewhat closed a hole all in an already existing text this is no doubt an important "official announcement" OMFG!!1~11!!1woot



This is what I was thinking. And I went out of my way to read this thread too >_>

Way to get my hopes up nublets.


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Dec 24, 2009)

lol, I saw that change detection too & my heard skipped when I saw that added text.

But this is strange. This is the 3rd small change they've done to the website in the past week or so. First they finally got the black V-Cube collection off of the second page, then they changed the picture of the Illusion, & now this? Hmm, maybe they're working on something bigger, & they figured they make a few changes while they're at it!... Oh well, it's a long shot. 

But yeah, I do think the title of the topic should be changed to something like, "added text on the V-Cube homepage."


----------



## Stefan (Dec 24, 2009)

Me Myself & Pi said:


> Hmm, maybe they're working on something bigger, & they figured they make a few changes while they're at it!


Or holidays gave them some spare time.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 24, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> OMG they fixed a typo and added a few TMs and somewhat closed a hole all in an already existing text this is no doubt an important "official announcement" OMFG!!1~11!!1woot



Woah, Pochmann just went noob on us.


----------



## panyan (Dec 24, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> OMG they fixed a typo and added a few TMs and somewhat closed a hole all in an already existing text this is no doubt an important "official announcement" OMFG!!1~11!!1woot



Maybe your should read the topic properly before posting. I started the topic to see what people reactions to the changes to the homepage meant and if they thought that an official announcement was coming or not. I did not announce any release of any sort. Read the topics before posting please.



Me Myself & Pi said:


> But yeah, I do think the title of the topic should be changed to something like, "added text on the V-Cube homepage."



It isnt my fault if people misread thread titles: "v9 official annoucement*?* "


----------



## Dene (Dec 24, 2009)

panyan: Mr. Pochmann did not overlook the point of the thread. Nor did anyone misread the title. The title is _misleading_, get that into your thick skull please.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 24, 2009)

maybe you should change to title to "signs: return of the V-cube 9?"


----------



## Logan (Dec 24, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> maybe you should change to title to "signs: *return* of the V-cube 9?"



When was it ever here?


----------



## Gurplex2 (Dec 24, 2009)

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMG *seizures* FSAGJKLDAGLSDs

WHAT!?!? V-CUBE 12 IS COMING OUT?????


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 25, 2009)

I want V-Cube 4


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 25, 2009)

I want X-Cube 4 or Taiyan 4x4


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 25, 2009)

Hehehehe, i have to say, they're amazing.... ;p

Well, a V4, that is.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Is it really all that?
And I've never heard of a DaYan 4x4 

Roffle and below.


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 25, 2009)

:


Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> Is it really all that?
> And I've never heard of a DaYan 4x4



:fp


----------



## rachmaninovian (Dec 25, 2009)

lol i thought someone said v8 was supposed to release november this year >_>


----------



## PEZenfuego (Dec 25, 2009)

rachmaninovian said:


> lol i thought someone said v8 was supposed to release november this year >_>



Random people post random things like this and others believe it for one reason...they want to.

This is the only v8 I'll ever buy.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 25, 2009)

PEZenfuego said:


> rachmaninovian said:
> 
> 
> > lol i thought someone said v8 was supposed to release november this year >_>
> ...





this one is better:


----------



## PHPJaguar (Dec 25, 2009)

panyan said:


> Me Myself & Pi said:
> 
> 
> > But yeah, I do think the title of the topic should be changed to something like, "added text on the V-Cube homepage."
> ...



Like Stefan said, all they did was add a few TMs and change the wording here and there. How in does it even hint the release of the V8? Most certainly it is not an official announcement... adding a question mark to your title does not make it so.


----------

